# FOSDEM 2009 Call for Papers



## DanielSeuffert (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello all,

FOSDEM 2009 will take place February 7-8, 2009 in Brussels,
Belgium. We want to continue the great success from last
year and again we have a booth, and a devroom together with
PostgreSQL.

Please submit your talk(s) to info@praxis123.de asap
include the topic and the length of the talk. You may choose
between:

- 50 minutes talk (~35 minutes talk + 15 minutes discussion)
- 25 minutes talk (~15 minutes talk + 10 minutes discussion)
- lightning talk (5 minutes, cut short)

Every talk is welcome, from internal hacker discussion to
real-world examples and presentations about new and shiny
features. The talk committee consists of Andreas Scherbaum
(PostgreSQL) and Daniel Seuffert (BSD).

As we have limited capacity we cannot guarantee each talk
can be accepted.

Best regards,

Daniel


----------

